# age of consent (nsfw talk)



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

*heyoo!! first off; this is a thread about the age of sexual consent, so it will mention sex and stuff i guess. If you're not comfortable w that or are too young or something u have now been warned!!! yay* ​
also pls dont make this thread have to be locked pls, i'm kind of looking for a serious discussion here.

anYWAYS!! to the topic of the thread. i'd like to talk about the age of consent. (The age when your are legally allowed to have sex) 
If someone over the age of consent engages in any type of sexual activity with someone who is under the age of consent it is seen as a crime (the older person is the predator and the younger is the victim. this is to protect young ppl from sexual stuff n crimes)
In most countries the age of consent is around 14-18.

soo!! some questions 4 u all!!

▹What do you all think the age of consent should be?
▹What is it in your area? 
▹What do you think are the pros and cons of having a low/high age of consent?

also pls add any other stuff u wanna talk about on this topic, these questions are just to start off the discussion :>



In my country, Sweden, the age of consent is 15 years. I used to think this was good, sex is not something shameful and many 15 year olds are ready to have sex. 
But recently I've started thinking that the age of consent should be set to 18 instead. This is not because I think 15 year olds aren't ready for sex, but because I think it would be a good way to protect minors from sexual crimes. I think that it should still be allowed for 15 to 18 year olds to have sex with each other, but that 40 year olds shouldn't be able to legally have sex with 15 year olds. 
I think it is weird that it is legal for old ppl to have sex with people who aren't even allowed to buy a lottery ticket on their own, smh.

another thing is that many 15 year olds are still not through puberty, which makes them a target for ppl who are into kids but don't want to be illegal, so they go for the youngest they can. 
if there was a law against that, these ppl wouldn't abuse as many teens as they today do. (and if they did the prison sentence for it would be longer than it is today since sex crimes against children are considered worse and stuff
)
 sure, some 15 year olds might be ready for a sexual relationship w someone who's really old, but i think they should have to wait until they are 18 for that. At 18 you are legally an adult. then you get to choose if you want to have sex w someone the age of your grandparent, but before that i think that you should not...........

anyways this is kind of long and probably really confusing, but pls tell me your thoughts !!

aLSO the 19 option in the poll should be 19 OR OLDER i made a mistake aaaa


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 11, 2016)

Dude there are laws to counter your concern. There's a statuary ban on engaging in any sort of sexual activity with a person younger than 18 if the age gap between you two is higher than a certain amount of years, something that varies among state/country.

That being said, I personally think 18 should be the age of consent to engage in sexual activity to counter abuse but that's just me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Honestly I think 15 is a reasonable age for consent (Swedish person here...) but I can definitely see where you are coming from. I'd say partly why people tries to groom children and pressure them is because they either are mentally disturbed to a more or less degree or they think they have the 'power' to do what they want because they are adult and children should listen to adults and that crap.

Also, the sex ed are really bad in most countries or people are just absent from those classes either because they don't teach much more than 'take care of your period' or people think they don't need 'em because they get everything from movies or the internet.

As for internet crap, it shouldn't happen there either of course but to be honest you should be very careful to who you start chat with and avoid suspicious sites that has a shady category of members (of course, with today's anonymity it can be hard to see sometimes but still...) and stay out of it. And while the help for both victims and predators to get off it is really bad they are probably gonna continue either because they are ashamed or they think they might not need help.

As for setting the age higher than today it might be an idea but then again you can lie about your age or just feel even more ashamed about telling someone about it, mostly because mainly females (and other gender groups of course, not excluding anyone just taking that as an example here) are looked down upon because they should be 'happy' that someone wants them or they think they look attractive.. Well if they show it like that I think something is incredibly wrong.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

I think a few states here in the US do this thing where the general age of consent is 18, but people who are 16-17 can still do the thing with other people who are around that age. I don't know if that's accurate. I like it though.


I haven't really put much thought into this, but if I had to cement an opinion on this, I'd say the AOC is fairly arbitrary because people are going to want to wet their noodles regardless of how old they are (for the most part). The thing that really makes a big difference is the quality of sex education and ease of access to birth control. The AOC could be really low, but if the people involved know what they're getting into then it's lot less dangerous.

Regardless, I'd still put the AOC at 18 because it gives older men less of an excuse to perv over high schoolers. AOC to me isn't for the younger people looking to have sex as much as it is to keep away the creepy older people looking for forbidden fruit.



Anybody who votes 13 and under can fight me here and now.




Also puberty doesn't end til around age 20. Just thought I'd toss that out there.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 11, 2016)

21+. many people regret their experiences w/ sex as older teens/young bc they were unprepared and naive, and have received many repercussions bc of this. 21 is an age which allows (most) ppl to mature mentally so they know what they want/do whats best for themselves


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Also yeah the age are also a bit too young as for pressure sake, some feel really pressured to actually 'prepare' for having sex and if that fails they usually just go and do it just cause they don't wanna be called boring and such.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2016)

People shouldn't have sex period.


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

just why


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2016)

I think it should be around 17-18. That feels appropriate.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 11, 2016)

Eighteen sounds about right. That way the parents can legally kick them out of the house if need be (or at least in the US they can).


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

I think 18 or up is good - that's what is is for where I live.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 11, 2016)

16 is reasonable


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

It's 16 in my area, and I agree with that. I think 18 is pretty fair as well, as that's the legal drinking age, but idk...


----------



## Rasha (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd say 16, but I don't care tbh.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 11, 2016)

I think this depends on the person.


----------



## Delphine (Apr 11, 2016)

It's 15 in my area, and I think it really depends on the person. Some are more mature at the age of 14 than others are at the age of 16 so... In the end it's not really my problem. I don't feel like it should be forbidden or anything. One of my best friends did it for the first time when she was 14. She was okay with it, so was her boyfriend, I don't see the problem in that.

Whatever their age may be when they do it, what's important is that people are prepared and aware in my opinion.


----------



## himeki (Apr 11, 2016)

idrc

it's the drinking age that is a bit confusing, since people in the uk can drink at 16 if they are drinking with a meal but 18 if they aren't??


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> Dude there are laws to counter your concern. There's a statuary ban on engaging in any sort of sexual activity with a person younger than 18 if the age gap between you two is higher than a certain amount of years, something that varies among state/country.
> 
> That being said, I personally think 18 should be the age of consent to engage in sexual activity to counter abuse but that's just me.


that law doesn't exist in sweden, which is where i live but yeah ;;


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

The age of consent is 16 here in the Netherlands. I think that when you're 16, you're smart and mature enough to decide if you want to have sex taking all the aspects and risks in consideration. Of course there will always be people that aren't ready at that age, which is logical as some people grow up with less knowledge about sex and sexual education as others. But personally, I don't see a problem with having sex at the age of 16 if both partners individually agree, are comfortable with it and have enough knowledge about sex.

The age gap between the partners you're describing in a part of your post doesn't matter to me as long as both partners know the possible consequences of sex, what I described before, ect. Yes, my fully colored opinion is that I think it's gross when a 40 year old is having sex with a 16 year old, but who am I to judge about their relationship or desire to have sex?


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> but who am I to judge about their relationship or desire to have sex?



You aren't judging a 40 year old who wants to bangarang with a child?






But anyways answering the question: it should be bumped to 18 _at least_. Before that your brain isn't near fully developed, even at 18 it isn't 100% developed but you're an adult and you'd still make way better choices than you would at 15 or 16. Plus you're probably much more educated on sex as it is.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2016)

I voted 18, even though it's like 16 in my area.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 11, 2016)

The age of consent here is 16 but even then I'm a little iffy about it. People change and mature so much during their teenage years, so a 16 year old is going to grow up a lot between their 16th and 17th birthday, and likewise between their 17th and 18th. It's hard for me to say whether or not a 16 year old would truly be mature enough to consent to something like sex. I know that people kind of have different attitudes towards sex, because some people are more relaxed about it, whereas other people take it more seriously, and that's fine, but even so, you're still a child at the age of 16 and I've known quite a few of my friends who have done reckless things at that age (including sex) and regretted it. Like, I guess people don't truly realise the consequences of sex, sometimes (eg: STDs, pregnancies, or simply being pressured into it and being traumatised as a result, etc), and that's perhaps through poor sex education (like someone on this thread already stated). 

I would say the age of consent is better off being at 18. I guess by the age of 18, you've done pretty much most of your growing up by then and you're expected to take on a lot more adult responsibilities, so by that point you should be able to easily make your own decisions and choices in life independently.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 11, 2016)

Around 16 seems reasonable. Teens are gonna do it anyways, no matter what age is legal.


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 11, 2016)

As long as they have fully devolped the secondary sex characteristics and they have a bit of common senseit should be okay I guess??


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think a lot of people ITT realize there is a huge difference in saying "the age of consent should be 16" and saying "two 16 year olds can give consent to each other" and are trying to say the latter but are wording it as the former.

The age of consent being 16 means a 23 year old can manipulate a 16 year old into agreeing to have sex with them and face no legal repercussions if the 16 year old has been traumatized by this experience because the 16 year old gave their consent.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> You aren't judging a 40 year old who wants to bangarang with a child?



I get that this is the perfect opportunity for you to make this into a joke but no, I'm not. If those people somehow have a honest relationship together than I'm not going to stand in between them. You're assuming the 40 year old person described automatically wants to ''bangarang''(whatever that may be) with him/her, so I guess that says more about your tolerance for love between people with a bigger age gap than about my actual statement that did not include your assumption.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> The age gap between the partners you're describing in a part of your post doesn't matter to me as long as both partners know the possible consequences of sex, what I described before, ect. Yes, my fully colored opinion is that I think it's gross when a 40 year old is having sex with a 16 year old, but who am I to judge about their relationship or desire to have sex?



I don't care about the relationship if it is healthy, but from my own experience and what i have seen they rarely are. The older person usually has a lot of power over the younger person because of their age, and this can result in really unhealthy relationships. I'm not saying that every relationship w young and old people is like that tho, i just think that you should be an adult to decide to enter a relationship like that.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> I get that this is the perfect opportunity for you to make this into a joke but no, I'm not. If those people somehow have a honest relationship together than I'm not going to stand in between them. You're assuming the 40 year old person described automatically wants to ''bangarang''(whatever that may be) with him/her, so I guess that says more about your tolerance for love between people with a bigger age gap than about my actual statement that did not include your assumption.



I'm not making a joke I'm literally judging you for being okay with a grown ass man wanting to **** a child. There is no "honest relationship" there, a 40 year old has so much more experience and shouldn't be looking for children whose minds are still developing and who cannot fully make adult decisions.
As for age differences there's a _ginormous_ difference between say a 60 year old being with a 36 year old and a 40 year old being with a 16 year old.

Sorry @ OP if I'm "starting drama" but I can't ignore pedophilia sympathizers like there's no way


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't think a lot of people ITT realize there is a huge difference in saying "the age of consent should be 16" and saying "two 16 year olds can give consent to each other" and are trying to say the latter but are wording it as the former.
> 
> The age of consent being 16 means a 23 year old can manipulate a 16 year old into agreeing to have sex with them and face no legal repercussions if the 16 year old has been traumatized by this experience because the 16 year old gave their consent.



I don't know about other countries, but there are enough laws here that can make that 23 year old guy you described get a punishment for what he did.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2016)

It's 16 where I am and I think that's fine, as long as _the person you do it with is around the same age as you._ Yes, at 16 you're still practically a child and not fully mentally developed yet, but the thing is, people are definitely going to want to have sex at that age, so it's going to happen. 16 year olds are horny, and I don't necessarily think you have to have a fully developed brain in order to enjoy having sex. As long as there is good sex education about safe sex etc. I lost mine when I was nearly 17 with my 17 y/o boyfriend and it was fine. 

However I do think it's really dodgy if someone over 18 has sex with a 16 year old, because of that difference in maturity.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'm not making a joke I'm literally judging you for being okay with a grown ass man wanting to **** a child. There is no "honest relationship" there, a 40 year old has so much more experience and shouldn't be looking for children whose minds are still developing and who cannot fully make adult decisions.
> As for age differences there's a _ginormous_ difference between say a 60 year old being with a 36 year old and a 40 year old being with a 16 year old.
> 
> Sorry @ OP if I'm "starting drama" but I can't ignore pedophilia sympathizers like there's no way



I would like to make clear that I'm not purposely sympathizing pedophilia. If that is how you see my opinion then that's completely fine, but I would never be okay with pedophilia. As I said in my original post, I personally think it's gross when a 40 year old person has sex with a 16 year old, but that's just my opinion and I would like to keep it a bit more objective than that.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> I don't know about other countries, but there are enough laws here that can make that 23 year old guy you described get a punishment for what he did.



yes that is illegal in Sweden too (although it is hard to prove anything and not a lot ppl get caught), but it isn't punished nearly as hard as it is if the victim is under 15, which i think is really weird.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 11, 2016)

It's absolutely disgusting for a 16 year old to sleep with a 40 year old, NO exceptions.  If they agree to not have ANY sexual interactions until the 16 year old is 18, then so be it.  I still don't like it, personally, but each to their own.

But pedophilia is not something that should have ANY support/defense.  

Just knowing there are so many things I regret I did when I was 16, I couldn't imagine how I'd feel if I slept with someone over twice my age.  That would haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> I would never be okay with pedophilia.





Aestivate said:


> but who am I to judge about their relationship or desire to have sex?





Aestivate said:


> I get that this is the perfect opportunity for you to make this into a joke but no, I'm not.



What is the truth.gif


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Brackets said:


> It's 16 where I am and I think that's fine, as long as _the person you do it with is around the same age as you._ Yes, at 16 you're still practically a child and not fully mentally developed yet, but the thing is, people are definitely going to want to have sex at that age, so it's going to happen. 16 year olds are horny, and I don't necessarily think you have to have a fully developed brain in order to enjoy having sex. As long as there is good sex education about safe sex etc. I lost mine when I was nearly 17 with my 17 y/o boyfriend and it was fine.
> 
> However I do think it's really dodgy if someone over 18 has sex with a 16 year old, because of that difference in maturity.



aa yes that's what i think too!! like, imo it would be really Meh to make it illegal for 16 yr olds to have sex, but i think it shouldn't be legal for them to have sex with people over 18/legal for people over 18 to have sex with minors.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yes that is illegal in Sweden too (although it is hard to prove anything and not a lot ppl get caught), but it isn't punished nearly as hard as it is if the victim is under 15, which i think is really weird.



If the victim has not agreed on having sex or is not able to agree on having sex because of a certain mental state, than the punishment can get as high as in a case of rape. In that case the age would barely change the punishment, at least in the Netherlands, that is.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 11, 2016)

@Aestivate what you described is paedophilia. If a 40 year old fancies a 16 year old that is paedophilia. A 16 year old is still a child. In what sort of ****ed up world would it ever be okay for a fully grown adult to pursue a relationship with a child?!


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 11, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Around 16 seems reasonable. Teens are gonna do it anyways, no matter what age is legal.



If anything having laws against it can at least discourage it somewhat, and of course can legally protect an underage victim of abuse.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> @Aestivate what you described is paedophilia. If a 40 year old fancies a 16 year old that is paedophilia. A 16 year old is still a child. In what sort of ****ed up world would it ever be okay for a fully grown adult to pursue a relationship with a child?!


sadly, in sweden it is not paedophilia (or like, it's not the illegal kind ?????? idk what else to call it honestly) since the age of consent is 15, but i think that it definitely  should be considered paedophilia. because 40 year olds who sleep with 15-17 year olds definitely have a thing for young ppl and imo if you're into people under 18 and do any type of sexual stuff with them that's really gross.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> What is the truth.gif



Everyone can have their opinion on mine, but the way you quote me makes me think you don't care/do not understand the context I gave. Ah well, I guess we should go back to the topic anyway as I'm getting way too off topic here


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> If the victim has not agreed on having sex or is not able to agree on having sex because of a certain mental state, than the punishment can get as high as in a case of rape. In that case the age would barely change the punishment, at least in the Netherlands, that is.



And what if the 15-16 year old said "yes" and is completely neurotypical (as in no mental illnesses/conditions) but later on when they're 17 or 18 realizes that they were a naive child and shouldn't have let an older person have a sexual relationship with them? Should the older party not be punished for pursuing a relationship with a child?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> Everyone can have their opinion on mine, but the way you quote me makes me think you don't care/do not understand the context I gave. Ah well, I guess we should go back to the topic anyway as I'm getting way too off topic here



I do understand the context. The context is you're saying "Well I don't necessarily _agree_ with being creepy but who am I to judge the creep?" and that is just as creepy!


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> And what if the 15-16 year old said "yes" and is completely neurotypical (as in no mental illnesses/conditions) but later on when they're 17 or 18 realizes that they were a naive child and shouldn't have let an older person have a sexual relationship with them? Should the older party not be punished for pursuing a relationship with a child?



Let's say you agreed on having a tattoo when you turned 16 and the person that made the tattoo for you has accepted what you want and gave you your tattoo. Later, when you're 18 you realize that getting a tattoo was the biggest mistake you made in your life. Should the tattoo artist be punished?
I personally don't think it's right to punish someone for something they did with the agreement of the other person at that time. There is however a certain aspect of protecting the child from himself in this case which is also why I, again, do not sympathize with a, as described, 40 year old person having sex with a 16 year old child.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Let's say you agreed on having a tattoo when you turned 16 and the person that made the tattoo for you has accepted what you want and gave you your tattoo. Later, when you're 18 you realize that getting a tattoo was the biggest mistake you made in your life. Should the tattoo artist be punished?
> I personally don't think it's right to punish someone for something they did with the agreement of the other person at that time. There is however a certain aspect of protecting the child from himself in this case which is also why I, again, do not sympathize with a, as described, 40 year old person having sex with a 16 year old child.



Getting a tattoo is never and will never be as traumatizing as sex can be you absolute buffoon. You can remove or cover up a tattoo, you can't take sex back.

But yes, they should be punished, because it's illegal (here) for tattoo artists to tattoo people under 18 without parental permission and they should know that children almost always make crappy decisions about tattoos.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Let's say you agreed on having a tattoo when you turned 16 and the person that made the tattoo for you has accepted what you want and gave you your tattoo. Later, when you're 18 you realize that getting a tattoo was the biggest mistake you made in your life. Should the tattoo artist be punished?
> I personally don't think it's right to punish someone for something they did with the agreement of the other person at that time. There is however a certain aspect of protecting the child from himself in this case which is also why I, again, do not sympathize with a, as described, 40 year old person having sex with a 16 year old child.



there is a big difference between a tattoo and sex. i think that it should be illegal so those situations don't come up. the adult always has the responsibility to not have sex with people under the AOC, so if it was changed to 18 the adult would - no matter how much the minor said that they wanted to have sex - be doing something criminal.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, this thread is going down fast.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, this thread is going down fast.



nah i think this discussion is still on topic, as long as people don't start getting rude or so. :<


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> there is a big difference between a tattoo and sex. i think that it should be illegal so those situations don't come up. the adult always has the responsibility to not have sex with people under the AOC, so if it was changed to 18 the adult would - no matter how much the minor said that they wanted to have sex - be doing something criminal.



The only reason why I added this 'comparison' as it is now being seen I believe, is to give an example for my opinion: that I personally don't think it's right to punish someone for something they did with the agreement of the other person at that time. 
I would like to ask anyone who wants to have a discussion with me, which I'm completely open for, to do that by either PM or VM and not by posting in this thread. As I don't feel like this thread is getting anywhere with this discussion being here.



lencurryboy said:


> nah i think this discussion is still on topic, as long as people don't start getting rude or so. :<


Well, I think I've read enough ''*****'' in reply to my posts to say that it hasn't all been very cival and I would like to keep the quality in this thread up as I think this is a very interesting topic. And honestly, I don't think the discussion that's now going on will do any good for the quality of this thread.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> nah i think this discussion is still on topic, as long as people don't start getting rude or so. :<



(angel emojis)


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure people should be concerned about the age of consent. Simply saying "I don't really care" reminds me of like people who think 13 years old is a eligible age to be in a consentive relationship.

/side eyes


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2016)

tfw sex threads on animal crossing forum


----------



## Sig (Apr 11, 2016)

i think 18 because they're legally an adult. or 16 but you can only do it with other 16/17 year olds, anyrthing else is statutory rape


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> The age of consent is 16 here in the Netherlands. I think that when you're 16, you're smart and mature enough to decide if you want to have sex taking all the aspects and risks in consideration. Of course there will always be people that aren't ready at that age, which is logical as some people grow up with less knowledge about sex and sexual education as others. But personally, I don't see a problem with having sex at the age of 16 if both partners individually agree, are comfortable with it and have enough knowledge about sex.
> 
> The age gap between the partners you're describing in a part of your post doesn't matter to me as long as both partners know the possible consequences of sex, what I described before, ect. Yes, my fully colored opinion is that I think it's gross when a 40 year old is having sex with a 16 year old, but who am I to judge about their relationship or desire to have sex?



lol so if a child wants to have sex you wouldnt stop it?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> i think 18 because they're legally an adult. or 16 but you can only do it with other 16/17 year olds, anyrthing else is statutory rape



i think this is the least worst option. the thought of a 16 year old being with a 30 year old creeps me out. but 16 year olds are going to continue having sex no matter what though, so it should be allowed within an age range, as you said.


----------



## f11 (Apr 11, 2016)

I think 18 is good.


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 11, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i think this is the least worst option. the thought of a 16 year old being with a 30 year old creeps me out. but 16 year olds are going to continue having sex no matter what though, so it should be allowed within an age range, as you said.



but there are couples that have like 10 years - 15 from difference between ages


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> but there are couples that have like 10 years - 15 from difference between ages



what's your point? there's a vast difference between a 16 year old being with a 26 year old, and a 26 year old being with a 36 year old


----------



## gh0st (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah it definitely gets weird imo when even an 18 year old is having sex with a 30 or 40 year old person... But I also feel like it's so incredibly taboo to everyone around those people that it's not like it's really accepted... So they still feel a societal backlash.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

gh0st said:


> Yeah it definitely gets weird imo when even an 18 year old is having sex with a 30 or 40 year old person... But I also feel like it's so incredibly taboo to everyone around those people that it's not like it's really accepted... So they still feel a societal backlash.



yes it is still considered weird in society for 18 year olds to **** 40 year olds, but when you're a legal adult you can choose what you wanna do yourself imo.


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 11, 2016)

ellarella said:


> what's your point? there's a vast difference between a 16 year old being with a 26 year old, and a 26 year old being with a 36 year old



if the 16 year old keeps being with the 26 year old at some point they will have 46-56 respectively and it wont seem weird anymore


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> if the 16 year old keeps being with the 26 year old at some point they will have 46-56 respectively and it wont seem weird anymore



The relationship would be reasonable when they're 36 and 46 year olds but not when they're 16 and 26. The maturity gap is far too much.


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> if the 16 year old keeps being with the 26 year old at some point they will have 46-56 respectively and it wont seem weird anymore




Sounds like a gold digger


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 11, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> tfw sex threads on animal crossing forum



As if animal crossing players don't/won't have sex


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> if the 16 year old keeps being with the 26 year old at some point they will have 46-56 respectively and it wont seem weird anymore



does this brilliant piece of logic also extend to, say, a 10 year old being with a 20 year old?


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> if the 16 year old keeps being with the 26 year old at some point they will have 46-56 respectively and it wont seem weird anymore



But the point is the 16 year old is still a child for a few more years. They should wait til the 16 year old is a mature adult and then if they still want it they can go for it.

The thing about adult-minor relationships is it is pretty much _always_ manipulation based. There is a reason the adult can't get with someone their own age. It's because said people can recognize said adult for the piece of garbage they are whereas a child is easier to coax into thinking that they should be with a grown ass adult because they will "take care of them" and that "they can trust them because they're an adult".


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 11, 2016)

i say other because even at the ripe age of 18, a lot of teens are not really mature and older people will exploit them


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> The thing about adult-minor relationships is it is pretty much _always_ manipulation based. There is a reason the adult can't get with someone their own age. It's because said people can recognize said adult for the piece of garbage they are whereas a child is easier to coax into thinking that they should be with a grown ass adult because they will "take care of them" and that "they can trust them because they're an adult".


yup!! and many of the adults who seek out to minors for sexual stuff are very manipulative and know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 11, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, this thread is going down fast.



should i send nvll the 10 tbt now


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yup!! and many of the adults who seek out to minors for sexual stuff are very manipulative and know exactly what they're doing.



Tip to the childrens if an adult seems interested in you and ever says "you're mature for your age" run as far away as you can


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> The thing about adult-minor relationships is it is pretty much _always_ manipulation based. There is a reason the adult can't get with someone their own age. It's because said people can recognize said adult for the piece of garbage they are whereas a child is easier to coax into thinking that they should be with a grown ass adult because they will "take care of them" and that "they can trust them because they're an adult".



^ this so much. It's about power and manipulation. The younger person will often be flattered that an older, more 'mature' person wants them, when in actual fact it's because the adult can't get someone their own age.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> Tip to the childrens if an adult seems interested in you and ever says "you're mature for your age" run as far away as you can



haha yeah rly good advice that more teens should try their best to follow lmao

but another good thing about having a law like that would be that even though the minor _wanted_ to do sexual stuff it would be illegal for the older person!! yyeah...


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 11, 2016)

ellarella said:


> does this brilliant piece of logic also extend to, say, a 10 year old being with a 20 year old?



when you are 10 you are technically not ready to have sex while you are at the age of 16


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> when you are 10 you are technically not ready to have sex while you are at the age of 16



It's not that simple, though. What do you mean by 'ready'? At the age of 12, most girls get periods and are technically able to have sex and get pregnant. Does that mean it's ok for a 30 y/o guy to have sex with them?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

▹What do you all think the age of consent should be? 17
▹What is it in your area? 17
▹What do you think are the pros and cons of having a low/high age of consent? 
pros - less episodes of paternal court and 13 year olds not ****ing everyone in sight
cons - idk horny people will have to exercise self-control?? so bad

personally i dont care about sex in fact i think its gross and im not interested in it so i guess i cant rly speak on this issue..

edit: someone told me this applies 2 all ages
17 would be ok with ~21 year olds
for bigger age differences than that id say at least 21


----------



## Chocofruit (Apr 11, 2016)

I voted for 15, because that's the age of consent where I live and I've never seen or heard about it being misused in my country (We're a VERY small country, everyone hears about everything). It seems like a "good" age, don't take that the wrong way.


----------



## kassie (Apr 11, 2016)

i think the AOC should be 18 everywhere. though even some 18 year olds aren't mature enough to have sex but hey, they're an adult.

also to those saying a 40 year old having sex with a 16 year old is _pedophila_ are wrong. yes, i 100% agree that it is creepy as **** and clearly something is wrong with the 40 year old _but_ pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 11, 2016)

I think 18 is a good age. I know a lot of people who had sex when they were younger teens, and they regretted it a lot as they got older. 

Who the hell voted for 13 and under?


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

why is this question being asked on an animal crossing forum xD


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 11, 2016)

Esphas said:


> 21+. many people regret their experiences w/ sex as older teens/young bc they were unprepared and naive, and have received many repercussions bc of this. 21 is an age which allows (most) ppl to mature mentally so they know what they want/do whats best for themselves



I agree with 21. Let's remember, the purpose of sex is to procreate. I think a lot of people forget that. Teenagers are not ready to take on the responsibilities that come with having a baby. You should be fully independent before you start thinking about that.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> why is this question being asked on an animal crossing forum xD



shut?? up??


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm going to start posting "why are we talking about this on an animal crossing forum" to everything not animal crossing related.


----------



## Blu Rose (Apr 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> why is this question being asked on an animal crossing forum xD


why not?  many people here are well mature enough for this to be discussed

▹What do you all think the age of consent should be? like 14 with a few restrictions, maybe driving permit age (14 and 8 months)
▹What is it in your area? 16 as long as other person is not adult and is also at age of consent, i think
▹What do you think are the pros and cons of having a low/high age of consent?
pros:  teens get to relieve their horny asses in a satisfying manner
cons: once a sti gets introduced, BAM wildfire

okok maybe my pros/cons aren't exactly the best, i honestly feel that a person should be allowed to have sex when ready, be it 6 or 66.  naturally, there is no way to determine this with rigidity nor without subjectiveness and double standards.  and i know like a lot of people 13/14/15 years old who aren't virgins and tbh it doesn't matter; what is virginity but an intact hymen (for women) and a label?
some were manipulated, others weren't, and nearly all gave consent at the time.  whether they agreed to it later should be insignificant because it's not a big deal?  i sort of don't understand what the big deal is, i guess

EDIT:  @breath mint: touch?
most teens' bodies aren't ready to nurse a theoretical baby until fully developed.  biologically, yes, sex is meant to procreate and that, but it's also a great way to strengthen bonds in platonic relationships imo
i mean, i guess i'm a dumbass who hasn't seen the world yet, but it really makes sense to me to use sex as another way to strengthen friendly bonds


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> why is this question being asked on an animal crossing forum xD





> Discuss anything not related to other board topics. Today's current events, movies, music, etc. Anything goes, so have fun here! Forum rules still apply.



Why does this question still get asked in Brewster's Caf? xD


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 11, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> it's also a great way to strengthen bonds in platonic relationships imo



It's not a platonic relationship if you're having sex lol


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 11, 2016)

18. Everyone I know who had sex earlier than that age end up regretting it. Or they have a horrible experience that they can never completely recover from. Besides, relationships shouldn't be all about physical pleasure. Youngsters should focus on developing, having a good time, and forming healthy relationships.

Even worse, most education systems don't teach about safe sex early enough to help young people who are active early. So the younger you are when you start having sex, the more likely you are to not know about the risk of STDs and pregnancy, and how to properly prevent these things.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

I said 16. If people are considered mature enough to be able to drive at that age, then they should be considered mature enough to make the decision to have consensual sex at that age. I know that's too young to have a baby, but so is 18 in my opinion. Laws can't stop every bad thing from happening anyway, so if a couple of high school teens want to have sex, then we shouldn't waste over time and resources having the police getting involved.


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

18 & older is fine with me.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2016)

shiida said:


> shut?? up??



is this a question or a command


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

eighteen is fine, other than that i kinda dont care, whatever dams their daniel!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2016)

16 is fine I think as long as they're not having sex with anyone 20 or older.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why does this question still get asked in Brewster's Caf? xD



Basically this:



KarlaKGB said:


> tfw sex threads on animal crossing forum



Its a bit of a serious question, and I was only being lighthearted with the situation since there are kids who come on this forum (maybe not many, but I myself am still young). But i'll answer seriously. I think that 18 should be the best age to stick with in most countrys, since it seems to be the age where your first considered an adult. In general you really just shouldn't even do it until you're atleast like 21-24 maybe and able to finacially support kids?


----------



## Blu Rose (Apr 11, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> It's not a platonic relationship if you're having sex lol



oh well i guess i had the wrong definition of platonic
like you can be "just friends" and have sex it's all k


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> oh well i guess i had the wrong definition of platonic
> like you can be "just friends" and have sex it's all k



you mean friends with benefits? :s


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> oh well i guess i had the wrong definition of platonic
> like you can be "just friends" and have sex it's all k




That's friends with benefits


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

shtty double post


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2016)

oath2order said:


> is this a question or a command



A suggestion


----------



## Blu Rose (Apr 11, 2016)

aka ****buddies


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> aka ****buddies




no sht


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2016)

_"Anyone between the ages of 13 and 16 can consent to have sex with anyone else who is no more than 4 years older."_

I think it should be no younger than 16, but its 13-16 here which is pretty gross to think about it.


----------



## boujee (Apr 11, 2016)

Isn't 13 just when you start hitting puberty? What's sexy about that?
But I guess I shouldn't be stating that since a few users here like reading Yaoi of kids fcking(shota).


----------



## radical6 (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone who votes for 14 and under is a pedophile apologist and **** you, no one is able to consent that young. Assuming we're talking about consenting to older adults. Kids having sex with e/o is different and I don't really care, but anyone who tries to argue a ****ing 13 YR OLD can consent logically without manipulation to having sex with a 50 yr old man is ****ing crazy and should be ashamed of themselves.

edit: meant 14, but if you're having sex with 16 yr olds and you're in your late 20s youre pretty pathetic


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2016)

I think 16 is the youngest period.

18 is when its in the middle. So mainly 18.

I have curious cousins dont ask


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2016)

justice said:


> Anyone who votes for 14 and under is a pedophile apologist and **** you, no one is able to consent that young. Assuming we're talking about consenting to older adults. Kids having sex with e/o is different and I don't really care, but anyone who tries to argue a ****ing 13 YR OLD can consent logically without manipulation to having sex with a 50 yr old man is ****ing crazy and should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> edit: meant 14, but if you're having sex with 16 yr olds and you're in your late 20s youre pretty pathetic



I know one person voted for it as "a joke" but I'd really like to know who those other four people are. I hope to hell they're just ignorant kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I have curious cousins dont ask



What do your cousins have to do with this what
I wasn't going to ask but now what are you talking about


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 11, 2016)

Eww 13 or younger? Like gross but 18+ seems fine but most people do it sometime in highschool so anywhere around a late junior or. Early senior is not the best but not horrible.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 11, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> The only reason why I added this 'comparison' as it is now being seen I believe, is to give an example for my opinion: that I personally don't think it's right to punish someone for something they did with the agreement of the other person at that time.
> I would like to ask anyone who wants to have a discussion with me, which I'm completely open for, to do that by either PM or VM and not by posting in this thread. As I don't feel like this thread is getting anywhere with this discussion being here.
> 
> 
> Well, I think I've read enough ''*****'' in reply to my posts to say that it hasn't all been very cival and I would like to keep the quality in this thread up as I think this is a very interesting topic. And honestly, I don't think the discussion that's now going on will do any good for the quality of this thread.



are you not the same person who insulted me and said i should be more nicer to pedophiles or whatever? you must be kidding me if you thought i could have ever consented when i was 14 to my 50 yr old stepfather. i was manipulated. clear and simple. 

getting a tattoo requires permission anyway. they should absolutely be punished for manipulation. no one has sex with young teenagers unless 1) theyre a pedo 2) they want to exploit their immaturity.


----------



## Radda (Apr 11, 2016)

sseriously who put 13 -14 on here,pedos need to experience things from the kid's side,cuz thats horrible and nasty.I dont understand why you would want to bang a dang kid.

its 18 in my area,pretty okay,but anything under 18 is like :O


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> why is this question being asked on an animal crossing forum xD



Honestly not even 60% of the users here even play ACNL anymore,and the reason why this is being asked is bc this is the off topic/general discussion boards.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys.  I don't have any issues with the thread topic on its own, but things are veering in a direction that isn't altogether forum appropriate and some of the more sensitive topics being touched upon aren't necessarily ones that are suitable for some of the younger members here.  Sorry, but I'm going to go ahead and close this here.

Also, I do want to point out that including a "13 or younger" option in regards to sexual relations and comparing sex to something like getting a tattoo is bound to strike a few nerves.  Let's all be a bit more mindful of the things we post when it comes to sensitive topics like this.


----------

